# Entwicklung auf Windows, deploy auf Linux



## OnDemand (26. Mrz 2015)

Hi, ich schon wieder 

Eine Frage, ich entwickle auf Windows und deploye meine Webapp auf Linux. Nun muss das Programm u.a. immer mal wieder Dateien herunterladen, logs eintragen etc.
Wir kann ich das mit den Pfaden regeln? Ich will ja nicht ständig etwas entwickeln und zum Testen auf den Server deployen. Denn wenn ich lokal auf Glassfish deploye, stimmen ja die Downloadpfade (zb C:/Download) nicht. (Auf Linux wäre der Pfad zb var/www/xx)

Hat jemand eine Idee? Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine^^


----------



## Dompteur (26. Mrz 2015)

Die Konfigurationseinstellungen verlagerst du am besten in eine Property-Datei.
Dann stellst du dir für jedes System eine Property-Datei zusammen und kannst das Programm problemlos transferieren.


----------



## OnDemand (27. Mrz 2015)

Klingt logisch, hast du ein Beispiel auf Lager? Wie soll denn aber unterschieden werden ob die linux oder Win Propertie gelesen werden soll


----------



## Dompteur (27. Mrz 2015)

Du verwendest doch ein Skript, um Glassfish zu starten - oder ? 
In diesem Skript definierst du ein System-Property. Dieses Property ist der Name deines eigentlichen Property-Files. 
Über das System-Property kannst du dann in deinem Code das entsprechende Property-File einlesen.


----------



## RoNa (28. Mrz 2015)

Hi, guck Dir https://commons.apache.org/proper/commons-configuration/ oder Java Properties File: How to Read config.properties Values in Java? â€¢ Crunchify an. Damit kommt man weiter.


----------



## OnDemand (24. Apr 2015)

Kann man das nicht auch gleich in der Glassfish Admin machen, so wie auch mit JDBC? Gibt da aber so viele Möglichkeiten, wo ich es eintragen könnte..


----------

